# B&S 26hp Vanguard Engine Blowing Fuel Out Exhaust?



## shootingarts (Sep 29, 2016)

I suspect it has been evaporating in hot weather and gone unnoticed but first bit of cooler weather I blew half a cup to a cup of raw (liquid)gas out of the exhaust of a 26hp Vanguard engine when I tried to start it. It did start after that, ran awhile and now won't turn over. This engine has valves making me think I may be hydraulicking a cylinder with gasoline. It looks like it has some kind of a vacuum fuel pump, is that the culprit? Many years ago I was an automotive mechanic and worked on those fuel systems but I'm lost on small engine work, two cycle or four. A little annoyed at my local dealer for clipping me an extra twenty bucks when I bought a couple saw chains from him so I would prefer to fix this myself if it is minor.

This is so much fuel coming out of the exhaust that it has to be syphoning somewhere, this fuel system isn't gravity feed on a ZTR mower.

This seemed like the best forum here to ask questions on but if another forum here or another site would be the better place to ask about this mower please point me thataway.

Thanks for any assistance!
Hu


----------



## ANewSawyer (Sep 29, 2016)

Lawnsite is great on mower engines most of the time but they seem lost on 2 strokes some times. Take the spark plugs out and try turning it over. I would make sure that the gas that shoots out won't hurt anything. I had a combination problem with my single cylinder B&S this summer. The valves needed adjustment and kept the engine from turning over. Then it was a gravity feed carb with a float needle that wasn't seating so the engine flooded when it sat. It was so bad I couldn't start it, even by blowing the gas out. Sorry I am not the most helpful when it comes to four cycles.


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Any tubes running into your valve covers like maybe one from the carbs.?


----------



## fubar2 (Oct 1, 2016)

Ahh to get to the point the floats stuck in one or both carbs if you have two.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2016)

If the fuel pump is more than 8 years old I would replace it. It could be a sunk float as well. However if the pump diaphragm is bad, it won't pump and there will be gas in the oil.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Oct 1, 2016)

Check your oil level too. The fuel can seep past the rings and overfill the oil. That caused mine to smoke.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2016)

Thin oil = bad things!


----------

